# Which bulb should i get?



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd get a second t-8 and run a 6500/6700 Kelvin bulb and a 10000K bulb.

I think that would put you in the low to moderate light range (not sure though). Low light plants like java moss, java fern, some crypts, certain swords, and anubias for example would work well if you were not going to do CO2. If you plan to inject CO2 you possible plant list gets bigger.


----------



## Tailor13 (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks, but i'm not sure what that means. The bulb i have on there now says Power-Glo 20W T8 18,000K, will this bulb work? and if so, what second bulb could i add to this one? I do not have very much money to spend so i would like to only buy one new bulb if possible.


----------



## Tailor13 (Jul 27, 2011)

one other question, i bought a sword a few weeks ago and it is turning brown. I figured this was because there is not enough light, would i be right in thinking this?


----------



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

Well if you are going low tech then one bulb will work just fine for low light . That is what I have and works for me you can check out the link below for pictures . The bulb that I currently have is the Sun-Glo .:icon_mrgr


----------



## Tailor13 (Jul 27, 2011)

yes, i am planning on going low tech because of money limitations, my tank just seems so dark with only one bulb...Gene4Christ: your tank looks nice by the way


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't replace your current bulb then. You can save some money by using that one and maybe replace it later down the road. 

Take a look at this chart it might give you some insight. Hoppy made it. 
http://i573.photobucket.com/albums/ss176/Hoppycalif/LightIntensitChart.jpg

A 29 gallon tank is about 19 inches tall. So if you put your lights right on top of the tank you'll be looking at low light. 

I would get a second strip with a 28Watt 6500K bulb or a 6700K bulb would work too.


----------



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

Tailor13 said:


> yes, i am planning on going low tech because of money limitations, my tank just seems so dark with only one bulb...Gene4Christ: your tank looks nice by the way


Thanks. What bulb do you have some do look dimmer than others but I must say my plants seem to like the Sun-Glo. You could try the Life-Glo also ,I have not tried it but some like it .:icon_mrgr


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Tailor13 said:


> one other question, i bought a sword a few weeks ago and it is turning brown. I figured this was because there is not enough light, would i be right in thinking this?


Could depend on several factors. 

Lighting, nutrients (like fertilizer), or could be it was grown emerssed and is not coping well with being transferred to submerged growth. (are there any new leaves?) or it could be a combination of those.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

gene4christ said:


> Well if you are going low tech then one bulb will work just fine for low light . That is what I have and works for me you can check out the link below for pictures . The bulb that I currently have is the Sun-Glo .:icon_mrgr



According to the chart hoppy made 1 T-8 would need to be sitting on top of a 16 inch tall tank to work as low light. Not sure what all went into the making of the chart though.


----------



## Tailor13 (Jul 27, 2011)

Doh! I just bought the T8 bulb a few days ago, it said it was good for plants, oh well. As for the plant, i put a root tab right next to it when i planted it and i also dosed the water with fertilizer. I picked the plant out of a tank at the store and it looked good and large and healthy when i bought it. The tank it was in did look brighter though... 

would this bulb be the right one to get for the second bulb?
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/Product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4505


----------



## Tailor13 (Jul 27, 2011)

gene4christ said:


> Thanks. What bulb do you have some do look dimmer than others but I must say my plants seem to like the Sun-Glo. You could try the Life-Glo also ,I have not tried it but some like it .:icon_mrgr


i have a Power-Glo 20W T8 18,000K bulb


----------



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

Hmm? Not seen that one but I have a Flora Glo that seems dimmer witch is why I went with the Sun Glo witch looks grate. I had a Corrallife ColorMax that burned out and after replacing it with the Sun Glo all the Algae has all but disappeared not sure why but ya anyway :icon_mrgr Hopefully someone else will chime in as well for you :bounce:


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Tailor13 said:


> Doh! I just bought the T8 bulb a few days ago, it said it was good for plants, oh well. As for the plant, i put a root tab right next to it when i planted it and i also dosed the water with fertilizer. I picked the plant out of a tank at the store and it looked good and large and healthy when i bought it. The tank it was in did look brighter though...
> 
> would this bulb be the right one to get for the second bulb?
> http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/Product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4505


the 18000K one could be good for plants, I'm not familiar with that bulb or color. I know some plant people that run a 6500K bulb combined with a 10000K bulb. 

I recommend 6500K because it is close to the color spectrum that most aquatic plant photosynthesize best. 

The bulb you linked would be good for your second light.


----------



## Tailor13 (Jul 27, 2011)

great! thanks!


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Probably more detail than you care to know but....
but here is a thread discussing lighting issues and it refers to a few other threads on the matter.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/139465-lighting-does-kelvin-really-matter.html


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I would not use the power glo. Stick to the lifeglo or any other 6500k bulbs and you should be golden, if you must, get a grolux or something equivelant, I wouldn't use anything over 10k.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I have a 29 gallon low tank. Trying to do it cheap I started with the undercounter lights. I wasn't happy with the lights until I got 3 T8 undercounter fixtures. It is cheaper in the long run to buy a new unit suited for the plants you have. T5 best for the bulbs last longer than the PC bulbs do. There are cheap PC units on Ebay but not worth getting for the bulbs only last 9 months aprox. and are expensive to replace.

Hyzer got one for aprox. $45 from a hydroponics store. It is a T5HO(high output) thus it had to be hanged above the tank. My favorite is the Solarmax T5NO(normal output), which is cheapest at Pet Blvd.com. Perhaps there is an aquarium association near you that has auctions? That where I got my Coralife T5NO light system. Not really bright enough so I have a T8 light strip behind the coralife and a T8 light strip behind the tank. 

Can you meanwhile put the tank near a sunny window? Also if you stick with ferns, anubias, crypts, and Hygro difformis you can use low light.


----------



## ufimych (May 30, 2011)

Tailor13 said:


> thanks, but i'm not sure what that means. The bulb i have on there now says Power-Glo 20W T8 18,000K, will this bulb work? and if so, what second bulb could I add to this one? I do not have very much money to spend so i would like to only buy one new bulb if possible.


This is exactly what I have, a 29 g tank and a lightfixture with single 20W fluorescent bulb and it works well. My tank was set up in April. I have planted several Cryptocoryna beckettii, Cryptocoryna lutea (=walkeri), Hygrophila polysperma, Aponogeton crispus, Java moss and Java fern, plus I have a cloud of Ceratophyllum demersum floating right under the bulb. All plants are growing slowly and look good. I have glowlight tetras, tiger barbs and platies in it; all fish are happy. Only one extra source of light show up in late afternoon, a sun beam from the northwest is reaching my tank for about 30 minutes at about 6 PM. I am tempted to add another bulb, but buyng a new fixture seems expensive and too much of light would encourage a stronger algae growth.


----------



## Tailor13 (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks for the input. i DID end up ordering another fixture but while i am waiting for it to arrive i put two clip lights on the tank to add a little more light and the one plant i was having trouble with perked right up. So, i guess i just needed more light


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Tailor13 said:


> i DID end up ordering another fixture.
> 
> The one plant i was having trouble with perked right up. So, i guess i just needed more light


What fixture are you getting and what bulb does it have?

What plant are you having trouble with?


----------



## Tailor13 (Jul 27, 2011)

well, i added more light and the plant (which is a sword) is doing much better now  i ordered just a second cheap standard single bulb florescent fixture


----------

